# S102



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

Any one get S102 yet? What does it address?


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

I got it, not sure whats changed in it. Maybe disabling EHD transfers? Havent tried yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to S1.02 spooling for all 922s:
119W

```
PID=0870h
 DownloadID:0GWC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S102'
 S102:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz'  'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S102'
 S102:'browser_04_01_2010.tgz'  'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S102'
 S102:'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S101'
 New FW:'S102','1533'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': 	{ViP922}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
```
And S1.03 for 345 devices:
129W

```
PID=0871h
 DownloadID:0KTD
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'S040'-'S102','ASA1'-'AWC1'
 S103:'browser_04_16_2010.tgz'  'S040'-'S102','ASA1'-'AWC1'
 S103:'firmware_04_14_2010.tgz'  'S040'-'S102','ASA1'-'AWC1'
 S103:'S040'-'S102','ASA1'-'AWC0'
 New FW:'S103','1533'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': 	{ViP922}	 [345]
```


----------



## bmorgan (Dec 6, 2006)

I have S102 (not sure what it does), but was advised yesterday to wait until the 23rd for the EHD fix to be in place.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Probably that time S1.03 will be spread to all 922s.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

S102 is listed in info, so plugged in the power supply to my EHD to see what would happen. Got a message recognizing that a USB HD was connected, and to wait until 4/23 to use the feature to avoid data loss, when "enabled".

Assume that means at least transfer in will be functional without data loss, presumably with the next software update


----------

